# In the market for a new setup



## RJW (24/10/16)

Hi everyone,

My name is Roan, I'm from the Southern Suburbs in our lovely mother city (CPT).

I have been vaping for the past 5 months now mostly doing DL, now im looking to upgrade to something a bit more future proof. My local vape shop suggested an Movkin disguiser and ijust tornado nano, can anyone give me their personal experiences with either of these devices? I like the tornado nano as you can either buy coils or make your own.
I have googled them but I would like to hear personal honest experiences from my fellow vapers here on the forum..

keep on keeping on  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakMAgICIAN (24/10/16)

Hi Roan. I'm afraid I don't have experience with the hardware under consideration. Maybe @Rob Fisher or @Silver can advise. From my experience I would strongly suggest a serpent mini RTA - I have both the 22mm and 25mm and they are both amazing. Building your coils is pretty straight forward and works you out <R10 a coil (probably less, just too lazy to do the math). As far as mods go, depends on the size you are comfortable with. I have a pico driving the 22mm but for future proofing it's not the best idea given the strict diameter limitations on the atty. For the 25mm I have both a cuboid and Hotcig R150. Would recommend both. I read great things about the Hohm Slice though and am itching to get one... @Silver advised me to really consider how the mod feels in your hand and was really great advice. If you go this route, get 24g Nichrome and cotton bacon v2. Also not a bad idea to invest in a small coil building kit. Just my two cents, hope it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/16)

Personally my choice would be a Minikin 1,5 or V2 or a HotCig R150 and a Serpent Mini 22 or 25. The Serpent Mini 25 fits best on the Minikin V2 but is quite fine on the HotCig or Minkin V1.5.

The Minkin V2 is a bit of a pain with it's touch screen but is a really nice and comfortable.


----------



## blujeenz (24/10/16)

RJW said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Roan, I'm from the Southern Suburbs in our lovely mother city (CPT).
> 
> ...


Considering your DL preference, I'd go with a Serpent mini 25mm or a 22mm if you cant find a 25. The 22mm is only a single coil deck, whereas the 25mm is either a single or dual deck.
Now to drive it, preferbly a dual batt mod, you wont be sorry with a Hohm Slice as its very full featured and its 100w should float a 25's boat, but you should be very happy with a Smok Alien and Serpent 25mm, should be future proof too...as a bonus.


----------



## RJW (24/10/16)

thanks for all the quick replies and I'll read up on everything you guys recommended.. 
Im really feeling the love in this forum!

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RJW (26/10/16)

Hi all,

Somehow I cant log in to my @RJW account... 
Nevertheless, So I got the new setup.
I went with the Ultimo RTA and Hohm Slice mod.. so far I am in heaven with this setup..

Thanks to everyone who gave input..

Keep on keepin' on.   






Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

